# Contest?



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Anyone interested in a contest? I enjoy them and I've got a couple tins itching to go to someone who is actually going to smoke them.

Any ideas as to a decent contest?


----------



## johnmoss (Jun 18, 2010)

Yep, first person to respond to this thread...LOL

Actually I did a contest with a cigar a while back..I picked a cigar told everyone what it was and to guess how many "puffs" it would take me to finish. Kept track of it, and the person closest without going over won a nice sampler from me. It seemed to go over well and several people said they had not seen that one before.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I did a guess the cigar win the cigar contest when i first joined. But i only smoked Cubans and the mods shut it down. It was a lot of fun though. I would smoke a cigar post pictures who ever guessed it won the same cigar. Plus i always threw in a couple of extra's. That person then had to smoke a cigar post pics and pay it forward.:first:


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I was thinking more in line with the third person to answer but ah well. As for a contest hmmmmmm...... not sure but maybe a essay one as to why you started pipe smoking or best time smoking a pipe. Had one of these for cigars and it was fun reading all the entries.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

owaindav said:


> Anyone interested in a contest? I enjoy them and I've got a couple tins itching to go to someone who is actually going to smoke them.
> 
> Any ideas as to a decent contest?


How about since it's the end of the month as well as years end you could pick the most informative topic started and the best response within said topic for either the month or the year within the pipe forum? Your pick, your choice, and send one tin to the thread's originator and one to the best most helpful response. Instead of creating more fluff on puff you could reward those who have already created something useful and informative. :dunno:


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

first celeb to die in 2011. each person picks a date and closet one to it wins... we are doing it at work... should be done in January... or you can start it Feb 1 or something to allow people to get into it...

and it has to be a real celebraty, not some jersey shores OD BS...


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

First to respond whose name starts with a C
Or first to respond from ky
lol


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

How about you start a thread you want to learn something about. Before you post the thread you randomly pick a number and pm it to a mod. Whoever response is the lucky number gets it.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

This one will be hard....
See who can hold out the longest in 2011 on not buying a single Tobacco related item.
Baccy,pipes,pipe cleaners,flints,fluid,....ect.

good freakn' luck.
HA


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

pdx said:


> This one will be hard....
> See who can hold out the longest in 2011 on not buying a single Tobacco related item.
> Baccy,pipes,pipe cleaners,flints,fluid,....ect.
> 
> ...


I like this idea, people should be put on a list and when they break down because they see that perfect pipe or a new shipment of SG or stonehaven come in, they are crossed off. How long could you last?


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I like that idea!!!!! Everyones gotta be honest thoooo


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

KickinItInSD said:


> I like that idea!!!!! Everyones gotta be honest thoooo


I'm an honest man... And with what I've seen from this forum, I trust it for the most part.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

How about Best "Pipe Smoking Awareness" poster, designed to be 8.5x11" so that anyone can print it up and post it about town.


----------



## WWhermit (Nov 30, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> How about Best "Pipe Smoking Awareness" poster, designed to be 8.5x11" so that anyone can print it up and post it about town.


Hmmm...interesting concept!

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

who can post the funniest picture? 

who comes up with the best contest idea

make a youtube video of you chucking a beer

who can make the most boring video

who can guess your weight

who can guess your hieght

who can guess both of the above

who can gues your favorite baccy

have people make pipes out of house hold items that would actually work.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Shoot....I know all you guys are ordering stuff tonight....HA! Don't fake it...i know you are....anyway great concepts here...lets do something. I am in.


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

There was a contest that someone posted about places he wanted to see pictures of members smoking cigars. City Hall. Car Wash, Under a Bridge--IO think you get the idea!

Very entertaining,,,,,


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> have people make pipes out of house hold items that would actually work.


This one wouldn't be fare. I'm a regular MacGyver when it comes to smoking devices. Ah my misspent youth


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> There was a contest that someone posted about places he wanted to see pictures of members smoking cigars. City Hall. Car Wash, Under a Bridge--IO think you get the idea!
> 
> Very entertaining,,,,,


I approve! That would be way too much fun. :beerchug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Everyone start sending me Limited Edition Cubans and in 30 days you all guess how many and whoever is closest wins. The perfect Contest  also as a secondary prize the one who send the most wins as well!!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

*Re: Contest? Decision*

OK, since I love to look at other's online cellars to see what everyone is aging and smoking and to see what kind of stuff to send if I get the urge, this is going to be an online cellar contest. Hopefully it will encourage some of you guys who don't have cellars to post one.

Doesn't matter if you don't have much in it. I'd just like to see more folks have cellars. You can join this contest even if you already have a cellar as well.

Here's how it'll work: First go to this thread http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...3007-members-online-pipe-tobacco-cellars.html and set up a cellar if you don't have one. You can pick either of the two sites. I personally use RJPuff's (Ron) site but you can use either.

Then come back here and post me a link to your cellar. I'll check it out. I've got a couple tins to give away. Nothing really special but it's tobacco nonetheless! I'll take the first person who doesn't have the specific tins I'm giving away in their cellar the respective tobacco. (one tin per contestant unless I get froggy. kinda spread it around a little)

So, what's to keep people from not putting all their tobacco in their cellar? Penzance, that's what. Why, Dave, whatever do you mean? You might ask. Well, here's the part that's completely subjective. I'm going to pick a cellar that intrigues me somehow and give them a tin of Penzance. I really have no idea what this looks like yet. But I'm sure there will be a cellar that catches my attention. So you'll definitely want to put everything you have in there, because you never know what will catch my attention. As CaptainEnormous pointed out in my video thread, I do have an old golf bag with clubs, tennis rackets and swords in it. So I might not be considered 100% stable.:tease:

Let's give this till January 9th. So, get to cellaring! Oh, just realized some of you may not have enough posts to send a link. I guess you can tell me which site you used and tell me the user name you used.

Hey, don't forget to make a wishlist too. Never know who might bomb you from your wishlist.

Oh, and sorry Dave (Blaylock) this might make a little work for you but I'm sure you won't mind too much.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Well...if the prize was the golf bag with the tennis rackets and swords...


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Post a short story to the Kindle e-market and most downloaded wins! lol

Edit: Dang! Always late to the party with the ideas.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice idea!!!

I'm all for anything that causes Dave more work. oke:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Here's my entry:

Tobacco Cellar ultramag

Thanks for the contest Dave.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's mine.

Smokntaz Cellar

Thanks for the contest Dave!


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Dave.

Its me Vin.

LOL.

My cellar is in my signature and has been since I made it.

Do I get extra credit bro? :suspicious:


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Here is my cellar link, thanks for the cool contest! :tu

Tobacco Cellar DeeSkank


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Good luck guys!
Have fun.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Cool! Great contest idea!

Tobacco Cellar Garin


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the link to my feeble cellar....it's just opened and being added to.

Reverie Forest's Cellar


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Just went in to make myself a cellar. . .60 minutes of data entry later!

http://www.tobaccocellar.com/CaptainEnormous


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Tobacco Cellar cp478


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Here's mine: Tobacco Cellar abzoeller


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's my sad lil cellar....All over the board w/ these.
Still looking for that "ONE" 
oh well Variety of Life...of something huh?

Tobacco Cellar pdx


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Just went in to make myself a cellar. . .60 minutes of data entry later!
> 
> Tobacco Cellar CaptainEnormous


Aren't you glad you don't have to do all that again? Now it's easy to keep it up.

I'm glad to see all these cellars! Especially the new cellars. Enjoying seeing everyones prized baccy collections! Keep it up, I'll announce some winners next Sunday!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

here is mine

Tobacco Cellar x6ftundx

Never said I had much but at least I have a cellar


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Better late than never...

Tobacco Cellar MarkC


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I skipped right to page 3 of this thread and in my head went as follows: "oh nice, now I can see what to send Andrew for the pipe lotto. Oh, and others too, the cellar sticky thread needs to be updated. Wait just a minute here... what the hell is going on?!?" Ha ha

Here is my cellar, complete with 2 tins of Penzance that have always been there: Tobacco Cellar jessefive


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hah! Love the idea!

As the creator (and #4 on the owns-too-much-baccy list) I must post my cellar too:
Tobacco Cellar RJPuffs

Wow, we have


> Total 208 Members with over 1,586 lbs (0.8 ton) of baccy!


nearly a ton of tobacco on there


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Gonna bump this since I'm gonna make a decision on Sunday.

:bump:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Here is mine, better late than never. It's really a very sad lil thing lol.

Tobacco Cellar xyshannen

I had to wait until todays shipment came in. A good half of my tobaccos are not listed. How the heck do you add them if they are not in the drop down menu? Anyone care to PM me some help? I swear that site isn't exactly user friendly!


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's Mine. Tobacco Cellar bierundtabak


----------



## bigdaddychester (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd also like to add my meager collection to the contest also.

Tobacco Cellar bigdaddychester

and my wife thinks I have too much put away, man she would flip out after looking at these and the picture thread too!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's mine, heh heh.

I think I can win the "who doesn't buy tobacco in 2011 contest". My goal is to try and pare it down by 25%.

Tobacco Cellar CWL


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

http://http://www.tobaccocellar.com/Taylor

I held off so long because I hadn't updated it in forever. I should be getting samples in from bry, but probably after Sunday so I cant post those. More or less, up to date.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

First off, this was a great motivator to get me to update my cellar. You can see my cellar linked in my signature below. I'm starting to like how its rounding out and wondering where do I go next?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

What the heck.....

Tobacco Cellar commonsenseman


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

OK fixed mine.

Tobacco Cellar xyshannen

Thanks again for the help Dave. I feel foolish how simple it was.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I love checking out all these different cellars and seeing all the variety in approaches to building one.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I love checking out all these different cellars and seeing all the variety in approaches to building one.


Absolutely! That's why I decided to do the contest like this. I guess I'm a voyeur at heart! LOL


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Any last minute cellars? Tomorrows the day I decide!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Good luck on your decision! *bows in fervent prayer* ray2:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Did I mention that I love the video's?


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

owaindav said:


> Any last minute cellars? Tomorrows the day I decide!


What are you looking for/at? in the cellars? just wondering.
Keep up the vids man....


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Let's keep the brown-nosing to a minimum, ya'll, this is a gentleman's forum! :cowboyic9:


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Reverie Forest said:


> Good luck on your decision! *bows in fervent prayer* ray2:


Let's keep the brown-nosing to a minimum, ya'll, this is a gentleman's forum!

Okay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

I was hoping the hypocrisy would get a laugh


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

cp478 said:


> Did I mention that I love the video's?


LOL... love it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Those were definitely amusing. LOL I'm about to review in a bit and let everyone know who the winners are! Thanks everyone! I'm really enjoying the cellars.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

OK, I told you it wasn't anything very special. But I do think that the tobaccos were at least a "must have tried" tobacco. So that's kind of why I decided to do this. I also love to look at other's cellars.

Now, I'm a sucker and really hated to just give stuff to just a couple people and everyone else just gets nothing. So, I admit that I actually picked up an extra tin or two to make sure and spread the winnings out some.

So, without further ado and rambling from me...the winners.

Deeskank - Orlik Golden Sliced
Garin - Orlik Golden Sliced
Reverie Forrest - Escudo
CaptainEnormous - Escudo
x6ftundx - Orlik Golden Sliced (almost didn't win for making me type friggin' random numbers and letters of your name! :tongue1
Jessefive - Orlik Golden Sliced
shannensmall - Escudo
MarkC - Tuskegee Airmen

I enjoyed all the cellars so much (good grief CWL! get a life! ound So, I decided to just randomize and pull names from a hat for the Penzance. The winner.....pdx!

So, I'm gonna need pm's of your addresses to send you your winnings!

Thanks everyone who participated and got cellars up!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Cheers to you, brother! You've made me a happy man!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Congrats guys!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats to those who won!!!

Thanks again for the contest.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, thanks! I honestly wasn't expecting to win anything, I just liked being part of sharing our cellars. I also like to look around and see what people have.

Are these all going to be updated in the sticky? I never think to submit mine for that thread, but it would nice to see that updated. Blaylock, what do you think?


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

woo hoo it's almost like secret santa all over again!

sorry, its short for six feet under


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

Awesome! I can't believe I'm a winner! Woo!

Thanks for the great contest, you will have a pm soon Dave.



Jessefive said:


> I honestly wasn't expecting to win anything, I just liked being part of sharing our cellars. I also like to look around and see what people have.


Me too man, I love checking out everyone's cellars!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Wha... I didn't win?!? 

Congrats to the winners! 

You are a generous guy Dave!


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Enormously generous, Dave! Great idea. Lots of fun.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Congratz to all those that won! You are gonna get to try some great baccy.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm shocked! Wow. Don't know what to say other than thanks and a PM is on the way! Oops..make that on the way after work; just noticed the time...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats to the winners and a big thanks to Dave for hosting this contest. :tu


----------



## bierundtabak (Nov 15, 2010)

Congrats to the winners, and thanks Dave!


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Nicely done Dave, very generous, and congratz to all who won:banana:


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

owaindav said:


> OK, I told you it wasn't anything very special. But I do think that the tobaccos were at least a "must have tried" tobacco. So that's kind of why I decided to do this. I also love to look at other's cellars.
> 
> Now, I'm a sucker and really hated to just give stuff to just a couple people and everyone else just gets nothing. So, I admit that I actually picked up an extra tin or two to make sure and spread the winnings out some.
> 
> ...


uhhhhhhh.....holy cow! did i do something to win? Penzance....dang mang. TOOO too to generous.

I'll pm ya.

I usually hate these icons but this one for once feels fitting......:rockon:....


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

WOW Dave, you are too kind my friend!

This is above and beyond Generous!! 

Escudo is one of the one's I've been dying to try. I almost pulled the trigger on some in the WTS forum...would have sept this months budget was already blown. So thank you my man. PM coming and I can't wait to fire up my first bowl.

And a big congrats to PDX on the penzance winning! That's just awesome brother.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Just want to throw a quick apology to you guys for taking so long to mail this stuff out. Work has been crazy. I promise to get them out Saturday!


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Ah, good sir! I've been knocking my cane against my boots for too long here!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Dave, this is really above and beyond the call, even for Puff. Way to go! Now in thanks to Dave you all should make short videos of thanks, upload them to YouTube, and then post a comment on his Channel with a link to your videos. (All right, I admit I'm just trying to get more of you to join us there...but he does deserve it.)

And Dave you are right about Charles (CWL). I wish he'd adopt me. He has a cellar to die for. Plus I owe him one because his generous trade turned me on to Ruins of Isengard and Lancers Slices, two of my (now) favorite blends.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

No apologies needed Dave. I'd be thankful if you sent me just an email saying "YOU WON" LOL.

Don't work to hard brother. That sh*t will kill you.


----------



## DeeSkank (May 26, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> No apologies needed Dave. I'd be thankful if you sent me just an email saying "YOU WON" LOL.
> 
> Don't work to hard brother. That sh*t will kill you.


Couldn't have said it better myself. :martini:


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Dave, this is really above and beyond the call, even for Puff. Way to go! Now in thanks to Dave you all should make short videos of thanks, upload them to YouTube, and then post a comment on his Channel with a link to your videos. (All right, I admit I'm just trying to get more of you to join us there...but he does deserve it.)


John, that such a great idea! Though I like my show of gratitude to be original and authentic, I'm sure that once I have my winnings in hand your idea may be the means I choose to express my thanks through. Good call!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

That is a good idea. Maybe, just maybe, now that I have a computer with webcam....


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jesse, David...

Jump on in to the YouTube waters...they're fine! I know it is a bit intimidating at first (I waited 11 months after Dub tried to get me to do one) and it is different dropping the anonymous nature of these types of forums, but truly it is the nicest bunch of people I've ever seen. Everyone is very positive and friendly in all of their comments. I think this is precisely because you have to show your face. Tends to discourage the jerks and trolls I think. 

Also, production quality, how your video looks, how smoothly you speak etc, doesn't matter at all. While there are some people (like DubintheDam) who upload videos that are well produced (he's a graphic artist by trade) most people just set up their webcams and chat is if they were talking to a friend. Just be yourself. It's that sense of authenticity that makes a YT video special, not the production values or slick presentation. That's what great about it. It's really like a virtual conversation among friends. Just a bunch of Brothers (and a few Sisters) sitting around chewing the fat about pipes. In just a short time I feel like I've gotten to know a wide range of interesting people all around the world. And that is another nice thing about it. It is truly a global meeting place... I've met the nicest people from all over Europe and even a few from South America already (makes you realize that people in other places do a much better job of learning English than most of us do learning another language.) I guess it is really true what they say...People who speak two languages are bilingual, people who speak three languages are trilingual, and people who speak one language are Americans, lol.

I hope to see you all there.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Garin, still waiting on a pm address from you bud!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Headed to the post office right after work tomorrow. Been a long week. Friend who just had surgery before Christmas woke up covered in blood and rushed to the ER. They reopened him to see what's happening. He's doing ok but back in the hospital. So it's been wild and crazy!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Dave, Let him know he's in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Headed to the post office right after work tomorrow. Been a long week. Friend who just had surgery before Christmas woke up covered in blood and rushed to the ER. They reopened him to see what's happening. He's doing ok but back in the hospital. So it's been wild and crazy!


I bet they left something in him. That is what usually happens. I would pull the op report and go see someone who can get you a billion dollars (if you know what I mean)...


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

The goods are shipped. I use a shipping center near me and it's a lady that owns it and her sister works for her. They're always chatty, trying to build loyal clientelle and all. It's amusing to me they never remember me and always ask what I'm shipping. Every time I tell them it's pipes or tobacco, they always look at me like I kicked their puppy. Then they recover and try to make small talk like they don't really care that I'm sending a horrible evil substance that will kill whoever gets it immediately.

LOL:drama:


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Apparently their brains supress the information that a diaolical master criminal is spreading death and destruction from their shop! You could keep up your evil scheme for years!!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL you think that's bad, you should see the looks I get when I tell the USPS lady I'm shipping live fish or reptiles. Half the time when they hear there be lizards in that box, they act like they don't wanna touch it. Like the box itself can bite.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> LOL you think that's bad, you should see the looks I get when I tell the USPS lady I'm shipping live fish or reptiles. Half the time when they hear there be lizards in that box, they act like they don't wanna touch it. Like the box itself can bite.


So......how often do you ship live reptiles? Is this a hobby or maybe a fetish? I'm hoping it has something to do with your job? Anyway...... :lol:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

LOL!! It's a hobby or was at least. I was breeding them and selling the babies online. Chameleons can turn a nice lil profit. With 1 male and 2 females being able to produce 4 batches of babies a year with a batch number of 30-60 babies. Those babies, females sell for about 200 and the males sell for 350-450 depending on their colors.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

thank you so much, got this today and tonight I try it out! Thanks again and sorry you had to type my name in but WOO HOO I won!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> LOL!! It's a hobby or was at least. I was breeding them and selling the babies online. Chameleons can turn a nice lil profit. With 1 male and 2 females being able to produce 4 batches of babies a year with a batch number of 30-60 babies. Those babies, females sell for about 200 and the males sell for 350-450 depending on their colors.


Wow. Pimpin' the chameleons! Sounds like the name of a band! You ever have to use your pimp hand on em? LOL


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

x6ftundx said:


> thank you so much, got this today and tonight I try it out! Thanks again and sorry you had to type my name in but WOO HOO I won!


I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

What can I say but, pimpin aint easy!

Got mine in this afternnon as well, and just fired up my first bowl ever of Escudo. This stuff is freakig awesome. Dam you Dave, now I have another baccy I'm gonna have to keep a stock pile of. lol Thanks man!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> What can I say but, pimpin aint easy!
> 
> Got mine in this afternnon as well, and just fired up my first bowl ever of Escudo. This stuff is freakig awesome. Dam you Dave, now I have another baccy I'm gonna have to keep a stock pile of. lol Thanks man!


Cool deal Shannen! Glad you like it!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Mine showed up today, Dave; many thanks! This is one I've never tried before.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

MarkC said:


> Mine showed up today, Dave; many thanks! This is one I've never tried before.


Very cool! That's the reason you guys were chosen. You didn't have the blend in your cellar and therefore, probably hadn't tried it.

Enjoy!


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

owaindav said:


> I hope you enjoy it!


Yes I do like this tobacco. It's sweet and yet sharp. Yeah I am new and have no idea what the real names are...

Thank you again!


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> LOL!! It's a hobby or was at least. I was breeding them and selling the babies online. Chameleons can turn a nice lil profit. With 1 male and 2 females being able to produce 4 batches of babies a year with a batch number of 30-60 babies. Those babies, females sell for about 200 and the males sell for 350-450 depending on their colors.


I can see where this is headed:

"Will trade chameleons for Stonehaven" Postings!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

CWL said:


> I can see where this is headed:
> 
> "Will trade chameleons for Stonehaven" Postings!


LMAO!


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I got mine 2 days ago, but haven't had time to log on to say: thank you!! I can't wait to crack it open!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Jessefive said:


> I got mine 2 days ago, but haven't had time to log on to say: thank you!! I can't wait to crack it open!


Great! Hope you enjoy it as much as I enjoyed doing the little contest!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Did everyone get what I sent them? I have to ask because Deeskank's came back because I didn't put the whole address on it.

Just want to make sure.

Garin, still haven't heard from you. I know you've been away but still have your tin sittin' here waiting!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I have 3 coins of the escudo left. I almost loaded my pipe up with it 20 mins ago, but decided to hold on to it for a lil longer...It wasn't an easy decision.

Thanks again Dave, I've really enjoyed this baccy!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

shannensmall said:


> I have 3 coins of the escudo left. I almost loaded my pipe up with it 20 mins ago, but decided to hold on to it for a lil longer...It wasn't an easy decision.
> 
> Thanks again Dave, I've really enjoyed this baccy!


Wow, really been puffin' there huh? I'm glad you enjoyed it Shannen!


----------

